# Where to post to give away timeshare?



## ofafeather (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello,

We have a timeshare that we will most likely give away.  Is there a place on this site to post it or do I have to pay to post in the Marketplace section?

Many thanks,
Eric


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 8, 2017)

We have a free forum for that - all the details:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/how-can-i-give-away-my-timeshare-on-tug.132509/


----------



## icydog (Aug 26, 2017)

This was _"Asked and Answered"_ by Denise, sorry!


----------

